
Petition: Revoke Article 50 and remain in the EU - Animats
https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/241584
======
boyter
Not the most popular view, but if after a referendum politicians can dither
about for long enough to make things painful then say "Lets have a do over"
whats the point of actually voting?

The whole thing just feels like an assault on democracy. The popular vote was
to leave. If you put it to the people, then do what they ask. You can probably
ask to join again later.

Was the vote done with imperfect information? Probably, but you can make that
case for anything. Its the system we have and if you can do this I makes me
feel like what I vote for has no real impact. I feel that this is why we have
double jeopardy laws in trials.

NB I am Australian and have no real thoughts either way about brexit. I fully
expect this to be down-voted into oblivion because this is such a button for
most people.

~~~
altairiumblue
In general, you can't take a strictly advisory referendum with a win margin of
a couple % to dictate your international policy for decades.

More specifically, when the winning side has committed campaign violations and
the UK's own National Crime Agency has found illegal foreign interference,
maybe you should investigate further instead of driving head on. If you ask
me, this was the "assault on democracy", not the "do-over" approach as you
wrote.

On do-overs - the Prime Minister is pushing to have a third vote on the exact
same deal with the EU, after her proposal was rejected twice by the members in
the course of a couple of weeks. So it's especially concerning when do-overs
in parliament can happen until the government gets the desired result, while
at the same time the people aren't given a chance to vote again and the
outcome of the referendum is considered final.

~~~
lorriman
The win gap was at least 4%. (48 vs 52).

Further, the native population was far higher pro Brexit.

As for misinformation, I don't know any Brexiters who were voting based on
Boris Johnson's obviously politically gamed claims from someone who is a
Brexiter purely for political reasons (I don't think the population is as
naive as you give them credit for, and presuming Brexiters to be stupid is BS
fallacy), but on the basis that the EU is not properly democratically
accountable and the Brit economic/business attitude and politics is not
compatible with European ways (ie, high State control). We want to go back to
a low paper-work, low-bureaucracy, liberally-inclined environment. Brexit is a
start.

I have lived a significant proportion of my life in Europe, and the UK is not
meaningfully European. It should have never have been a member, and has been a
problem to the EU ever since. It should have been consulted on joining the EU
at the very least, and it was not. Now that it has had 20 years of the EU, a
52% vote against remaining is significant.

~~~
benj111
"The win gap was at least 4%"

That's a narrow gap. Demographics (Brexit voters tend to be older) could
easily have eroded that lead by itself in the past 3 years.

"Further, the native population was far higher pro Brexit"

The native population tends to have a lower birth rate also eroding the lead.
Plus what is your point here? I cant think of a reasonable reason for even
bringing it up.

------
BFLpL0QNek
Unless it gets 17.5+ million votes, it'll likely just get referred back to
[https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/239706#debate-
thres...](https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/239706#debate-threshold).
It'll be interesting to see the response if it does gets 17.5+ votes even if
not an official validated poll. Got my vote anyway, miracles may happen.

Whatever happens, the UK is a divided, broken country and will be for some
time. It'll take years to finally come through and fix the damage regardless
of the outcome of Brexit.

~~~
ajurna
To be fair its heading north of 750,000 as i type. That's not insignificant
considering its only been open 24 hours or so.

------
Ultramanoid
Something like this happened before, with 2.5 million signatures.

[https://theguardian.com/politics/2016/jun/24/petition-
second...](https://theguardian.com/politics/2016/jun/24/petition-second-eu-
referendum-crashes-house-of-commons-website)

------
TabbedFonzo
The UK map of those who signed the petition:
[https://petitionmap.unboxedconsulting.com/?petition=241584](https://petitionmap.unboxedconsulting.com/?petition=241584)

~~~
black-tea
Cambridge, London, Bristol. The same people who voted to stay. What a
surprise.

~~~
benj111
Poor inner cities voted Labour, posh country areas voted Conservative. What a
surprise.

It isn't the hard core that win elections, its the swing voters. So no it
isn't a surprise, and it isn't really relevant.

~~~
black-tea
I was going for where intelligent people live. I don't think the brexit vote
was clearly cut on Labour/Conservative lines.

~~~
benj111
My point remains, you aren't going to see a massive shift in leave/remain
areas. If another vote were to happen, the result would hinge on a relatively
small percentage of voters.

Ps I live in a probably leave voting area, so please don't tar all people with
the same brush. >50% voted against remain, so calling them all less
intelligent isn't helpful. We do have to get on again after this after all,
and if there is a 2nd referendum, they might respond better to addressing
their actual concerns, rather than insults.

------
toupeira
Relevant reading:
[https://johnhiggs.com/newsletter-10/](https://johnhiggs.com/newsletter-10/)

------
kilham55
The Barnier Robbins document was designed to produce political chaos followed
by long extension . Second Referendum and Bingo still in EU. Establishment
victory. Unfortunately there will be upheaval politically and economically
this year . Just wait . Started today in Holland

------
asabjorn
Regardless of what one thinks of the brexit vote outcome it will be
interesting to see if the people of a democratic European country has the
power to exit the EU through its own democratic process.

------
Animats
397,618 signatures and gaining about a thousand a minute.

------
yosito
A bit late for this, isn't it?

------
gazoakley
And it's just crashed...

